# camper TT    ??   or pop up camper



## Chestnut (May 18, 2017)

how do you clean your curtains    ,  20 years old pop up 
 wash in machine getel cycle  cold wash ??
  hand wash cold water and add woolite ??
 dry cleaners  ??
 they have the soft  material on the back 
anyinfo would be appreached
 thanks chestnut


----------



## Oldstick (May 21, 2017)

With a 20 year old camper, unless it is somehow still in perfect, showroom condition.  I would use the Woolite then hang them to air dry and never have another thought about it.

If there are bad stains or such, I would spray and soak with Shout before washing.  No camper I ever had, was worth enough to worry about a couple wrinkles in the curtains.


----------

